# Red salmon versus pink salmon



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

I observed in Tescos today that pink salmon is ?1 a tin, whereas red salmon is ?4.15 for the same sized tin. I'm a bit stupid where fish is concerned - is the pink cheaper because it's a less tasty part of the fish, or is it from a totally different fish from the red salmon? And is red salmon better for you than pink, or is it just tastier?


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5804365_difference-between-red-pink-salmon.html


----------



## Copepod (Nov 8, 2011)

You've got me started on one of favourite my interests, Northerner - marine organisms you can eat!

Depends on species of salmon (there are several, which I won't list now), whether it's caught or farmed, methods of catch, standards of farming, location where it's caught / farmed, part of fish (pink / red / brown). You've eliminated one variable by comparing just tins of the same size, without considering frozen or fresh. 

I spent a very enjoyable September in British Columbia one year, eating lots of salmon of various species....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you - I've been meaning to ask that for ages, and now I know!


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 8, 2011)

I've always wondered what the difference is between supermarket salmon and the 'brand' variety since the tins all seem to be marked canned in Alaska - obviously not by Tesco/Asda/Morrisons.  Is it a lower grade or floor sweepings?


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2011)

All I know is my dad brings me loads of red tinned salmon when he visits and its yummy on a salad lol


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2011)

Doubt there's any difference Vic, proably just like the old video recorders all made in the same palce and 'badge engineered'  LOL

Me mother would only have John West.  Other mothers swore by Princes.

The sandwiches always tasted exactly the same to me!


----------

